# JAVA-HILFE



## hiahdi (26. Sep 2006)

Hi ich hab ein fettes Prob. Keiner aus unserer Informatikklasse bekommt diese Aufgabe hin:

Zweite Aufgabe: Baue eine Meldung (z. B. Magst du Kuchen?), bei der man nach dem Lesen auf Ja (Oh toll, ich auch.) oder Nein (Schade, du verpasst viel im Leben.) klicken kann und bei beiden unterschiedliche Mitteilungen bekommt, die man mit dem Klicken auf OK wegklicken kann.


könnt ihr mir ein Script schreiben? Wäre sehr nett...!

Lg *g*


----------



## Gast (26. Sep 2006)

> Keiner aus unserer Informatikklasse bekommt diese Aufgabe hin:


armes deutschland


----------



## EOB (26. Sep 2006)

DAS bekommt keiner hin? ist ja uebel. also dann schau dir mal JDialog an und Listener fuer die buttons. solltet ihr schon alleine hinbekommen. wenn nicht, nochmal posten.

gruesse


----------



## njoerd (26. Sep 2006)

> könnt ihr mir ein Script schreiben?



Wieso Script?
meints du sicher Java und nicht Java Script?


----------



## EOB (26. Sep 2006)

ach was solls...sowas hier?


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class Kuchen extends javax.swing.JFrame {
    
    
    public Kuchen() {
        initComponents();
    }
    
    
    private void initComponents() {
        cakeLabel = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jaButton = new javax.swing.JButton();
        neinButton = new javax.swing.JButton();

        getContentPane().setLayout(new java.awt.FlowLayout());

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setTitle("Kuchenframe");
        setName("KuchenFrame");
        cakeLabel.setText("Magst du Kuchen?");
        getContentPane().add(cakeLabel);

        jaButton.setText("Ja");
        jaButton.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                jaButtonMousePressed(evt);
            }
        });

        getContentPane().add(jaButton);

        neinButton.setText("Nein");
        neinButton.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                neinButtonMousePressed(evt);
            }
        });

        getContentPane().add(neinButton);

        pack();
    }
    
    private void neinButtonMousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
        
        String message = "Schade";
        JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, message);
        
    }
    
    private void jaButtonMousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
       
        String message = "Prima";
        JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, message);
    }
    
   
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new Kuchen().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }
    
    
    private javax.swing.JLabel cakeLabel;
    private javax.swing.JButton jaButton;
    private javax.swing.JButton neinButton;
    
    
}
```

gruesse


----------



## Gast (26. Sep 2006)

haste nichts anderes zu tun?


----------



## EOB (26. Sep 2006)

um ehrlich zu sein....nein ;-).


----------



## Leroy42 (26. Sep 2006)

Mørketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> um ehrlich zu sein....nein ;-).



Immer diese Norweger!  :shock: 
Ist denn bei euch heute schon die Sonne untergegangen?


----------



## EOB (26. Sep 2006)

nein, aber der fjord liegt im nebel . hatte grad mal ein paar minuten ueber und da dachte ich mir ich schreib das mal eben. wollte meine neue ide testen...das kommt dazu .

viele gruesse aus nordland


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Sep 2006)

Irgendwie wäre das ganze auch in 5 Zeilen gegangen...


```
if (JOptionPane.YES_OPTION == JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog (null, "Magst du Kuchen?", "Frage", JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION, JOptionPane.QUESTION_DIALOG)){
  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog (null, "Prima");
}else{
  JOptionPane.showMessageDialog (null, "Schade");
}
```

:bae:


----------



## EOB (26. Sep 2006)

und wo wird der dann aufgerufen?


----------



## SebiB90 (26. Sep 2006)

Mørketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wo wird der dann aufgerufen?


ich würd sagen die 5 zeilen in ne main methode rein und dann läuft das ding(imports natürlich nicht vergessen )


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (26. Sep 2006)

Was für 'ne Sorte Kuchen ist es denn  :bae:  ?


----------



## EOB (27. Sep 2006)

sicher dieser leckere kuchen, den sie in norwegen haben. aussen marzipan und innen pudding mit ganzen waldfruechten...wer den nicht probiert hat, hat was verpasst!!  :toll:  :toll:  :toll:


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Sep 2006)

Norwegischer Keks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer mich nicht kennt,
> hat die Welt verpennt!


----------

